# Interesting observation.....



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I have decided to delete this post..thanks.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That just means your posting more than anyone else in that area.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> That just means your posting more than anyone else in that area


 good point  
then maybe it's just that people who fish more for the other species just like to fish more than thy lke to talk


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

EDIT: I'm not trying to start anything with my post. Simply trying to insert some humor into the idea that we tend to post reports here, as opposed to regional forums for whatever reason.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe the successful multi-specie gamefishermen don't find it necessary to post each trip and all the fish they catch. ????????????????????????


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe some of you guys are just mad because SOME of us consistanly catch FISH and have something to report..instead of coming to these boards to post on others threads...because your bored I like to talk and fish both..anyone want to compare 2005 catch rates, i'd be gald to.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Could also be that we don't mind sharing information and expanding the base of anglers that we currently have....could be that some of us actually catch fish when we go out and have something to post about......oh, and of course  because I'm just kidding


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Scott...lol.....you must have posted when I started typing....obviously we had the same thing in mind


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

Rat

Of those posts approximately 1150 are by you...and if you took all the ones out about how great you and your tackle are it leaves about three with any merit I think...


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry YOU have nothing to post Mark..maybe next year someone can teach you how to catch carp?

c ya all around.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott,...what is SO impressive about your 2005 catch rates???

500+ carp in '05--Is well above average for most in OH,I have 
had around 1/4 of that amount this year myself but have fished
probably 1/4 the time you have.I can introduce you to a 76 year 
old man who has over 1200 carp from OH this year though.I 
know HE would love to compare catch rates!Mark knows who
Iam talking about.....

I think you have around 26-27 carp that go 20lb or better?I
congardulate you on that,as that is WELL above the average
OH carp angler.As most can count their ALL time OH 20's on
their fingers.But for a 'specimen hunter' with well over 500 
carp this year its dosent seem THAT great.Although its a hell
of an achivement,I have fished 1/4 of what you have,caught
a 1/4 of what you have,and still managed to catch 19 carp
of 20lb+ and a 41lb+ 'other' carp....less than 10 short of
you this year.....

Your largest carp to date in '05 is 28lb+?You have my best 
this year beat by around 2lb or so?My biggest in '05 is 26.5.
But you HAVE been matched for the largest this year by 
another on this board....Congrats to both Scott and Tim
on those fine fish.........

Do you want to compare mirrors?.....

Scott....I love ya man


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll not reply what i wish to all this..as i will get my post edited or deleted...or the thread deleted anyways...all i will say is, come see me when/if you break the 30 lb level..ive done it 3 times in ONE season and ive only been carping full time for 2 full seasons, how long have some of you been carp fishing?
As for your old friend....if i was that old and have been carp fishing for many years...id catch well over 2000 per season.
Im after bigger fish during most of the year, if i was merely NUMBERS fishing for carp i would be over 1000 carp for sure.

Have a great X-mas and happy New Year everyone....hope you all catch loads of fish this winter.....Im outta here for a long while, i'll be back when things warm up and everyone else starts to catch carp.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

And? 3 carp of 30lbs is a serious achivement.BUT,your NOT
the only one in this state to catch a 30!  I haven't had
a 30,yet.But I can PROMISE,you and ANYONE else on this
forum,that I alone have had more OH 20's in my carp angling
'life' than ALL the carp anglers on this forum combined!And
I can produce witnesses,photos,logs,ect to prove it!


If and when I break 30lb,Scott you will be the first I come 
and see


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Your the man Greg....top notch...i hope to reach that level someday.

bye bye buddy..sharpen those skills this winter man,.

Hope ya have a good holiday,

Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man Oh Man.

Winter just officially started ....what yesterday? Now granted I'm on neither side of the fense with all this, but whats the big deal? Scott is a very confident angler and proud of his catches and his tackle. To me, the easiest thing for those that dont agree or dont like would be not to post or reply, right?

I can tell you this, Scott will freely give advise. I've asked him for some pointers on catting (Flatheads) & carping and I've always gotten gret responses. 

I havent been paying no where near the attention on here that I have in the past becasue its been a very busy time as of late plus about a gazillion other things going on, so I dont know everything that is going on, but to me most of the bickering could be stopped is people who are offended & easily irratated would just take a step back & think about whats going on.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

bryan,this is the carp forum  
it's just your run of the mill carp discussion,and not really bickering.and i doubt many of us have been offended or irritated,especially me  .
guess you missed the original post,as it was deleted.it just got off track(which as you know,happens occasionaly,LOL) and went from comparing posting statistics to comparing "catching" statistics


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Mellon...im glad at least ONE angler on here is opened minded.
I will no longer post my fishing trips on here anymore to give others the chance to post about theirs....the floors open guys..post away!

Mellon as always, if ya ever need any info. or just want to chat send me a PM or e-mail and i'll get back with ya.

Truth be told i have helped out a LOT of anglers on here behind the scenes with spots, tackle, all sorts of fishing goodies and info. I guess those who are not getting such info. are the ones bent out of shape?

Happy Holidays to ya Mellon, hope you and yours have a great time this coming weekend.


Scott


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Truth be told i have helped out a LOT of anglers on here behind the scenes with spots, tackle, all sorts of fishing goodies and info. I guess those who are not getting such info. are the ones bent out of shape?


scott, i will be the first to say that you have contributed lots of good info to the forums on various subjects,and no doubt have done the same behind the scenes.i also doubt many will dispute that.
but your original post on the thread was not that kind of info.nothing wrong with that.and neither was your last one.
i doubt anyone is bent out of shape because they haven't been the recipient of all that info.i'm surely not.
seems you're the only one bent out of shape,because as usual,you didn't like some of the replies that were made were in fun.that's no different than what you do to others.so get unbent,take advantage of your time off work,grab your gear and go catch some coldwater carp.

ps...........merry christmas to you and yours


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Acually misfit..my original post was to shine light on the fact that this sub-forum is been doing well, when others seem to get stale.
All i was doing was posting the NUMBERS shown on the OGF for views ,threads, ect.
And even though some say i have all the posts and threads in this sub forum...check out the first page when you come to the carp forum...count the number of threads on that page and count how many IVE started...i think its 4 out of maybe 15 threads..so i dont understand the point in that remark.
But as always, i get rocks thrown and i thow back..but yet i get posts deleted, i get TWO warnings, ect. Its not fair and i spoke MY opinion on it...its over and done with.

I dont get bent about stuff on here, as most should know by now my life does not revolve around this forum or others opinions of me..i could care less what others think about me or whats said about me on here..i'll still be out there catching fish as normal.

And by the way i DID go out and catch some cold water carp today..i had GREAT day...but you'll have to check my photo album out to see what i caught as im not going to post results or pictures anymore in this forum...i'll be out after them again Friday morning too.

Thanks Seevers...Merry X-mas and Happy New Year to you and yours too.


Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry...the number of threads on the carp main page is 20....3 of them started by ME....geez us...lol.

Scott


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> And even though some say i have all the posts and threads in this sub forum


 i recall one post that mentioned your number of posts,and didn't seewhere it said that.only the number you actually posted,which was correct.doesn't matter who or how many posts,just that people have a place to talk shop.


> But as always, i get rocks thrown and i thow back


 now,c'mon.tell me you never cast the first stone,LOL.
as for deleted posts,the only one i know of is the one you deleted.if there were others in the thread,they must have been over the line.

all that aside,as soon as the doc gives me the go-ahead,i'll be out coldwater fishin' too.been too long since i've seen a bend in the rod


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

maan..when i'm all heal up i'll be going out.. plus i'm on liquid diet, i'm all souped out already.. i still can't tie any knots..can't even friggin' smile without hurtin'.. i'm done for awhile i reckon..


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Lol The Rat is at it again.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

How about:

"Y'all Shut up and fish!"


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

tpet96 said:


> How about:
> 
> "Y'all Shut up and fish!"


Have you been outside today? I got frostbite of the eyes just looking out of the window!...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I am extremely excitied about my day after Christmas fishing to be. Infact my goal is 30 Winter Carp (just hope theres still snow on the ground).! I will then be posting like mad w/ pictures!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

dood.. kiss one in the smacker for me will ya? that goes to everyone who goes out too..


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Have you been outside today? I got frostbite of the eyes just looking out of the window!...


It's ice season man. That's why I'm not online  Icing at it's best


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

dood.. u need any waxies out there u gimme a call.. i'll personally deliver it to you like the last time.. LOL.. damn, that was craaazy..


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL. Yeah, that was nuts.  But you did it anyway. When you get to feeling up to par again, lets hit the ice. My treat this time


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Shawn do you check out PM's anymore ?


----------

